# My Baby Boy Arrived at 31 weeks



## Lotty

He Arrived 9 weeks early..Went down to see my parents 3 hours away from me and OH..Had my baby shower on Friday 3rd June was really good had a slight back ache but didnt think nothing of it.
Saturday 4th came went shopping with parents and family had really bad back ache every 15 minutes has weird pains in my left lower back but again i didnt think nothing of it.
still at parents house (was going home on the sunday) and went to sleep around 10pm..kept waking up because of back ache every 5 minutes..At 1:30am Sunday 5th I felt something pop twice "down there" and then felt wet.Went to the toilet to make sure i didnt pee myself lol..no pee there..then i felt the urge to push so i thought i had to empty my bowels as i was constipated day before (tmi)..then realised i already emptied them before going to bed so went back downstairs to tell OH that i think something might be happening..he told me to go back upstairs and tell my parents lol.
woke my dad up and he took me and OH to a near by hospital..everything went so fast as i got on the bed i said i need to push and after about 15 minutes of pushing out my baby boy came at 2:41am..Compeltely natural birth with no pain relief.
He weighed 4 pound 13 and we called him Enzo..he has now been transferred nearer to our home and is in the special care baby unit and is doing Really well!..I love him so much :cloud9: xx
The thing i found really strange was i didnt have contractions or anything like i have read in the books or from other people..just back ache so thats why i didnt think i was in labour.


----------



## Misstrouble19

thats good that he is fine :)


----------



## mummy2lola

Awwww pleased he's doing so well Hun,congrats mummy xx


----------



## Loui1001

Great news that you're both well, am sure you can't believe he's here already!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## missjaime

congrads hun glad to hear all is well i guess someone couldnt wait any longer to meet his parents


----------



## twinkle22

Congrats glad he's doing good x


----------



## TB82

Glad he is doing well. Congratulations


----------



## foreverfairy

Wow what a birth story.Glad hes doing good x


----------



## MummyinJune

Wow lucky u!! Great u r both doing so well :) Bet that was a big shock!! xx


----------



## kandbumpx

Aww great news your doing well. Congratulations x


----------



## hch

congrats! glad to hear he is doing well x


----------



## jocelynmarie

Congratulations! Glad to hear that he is doing so well!!!


----------



## CamoQueen

Wow, congratulations, I'm glad to hear that's he's healthy!


----------



## amy_1234

Congratulations hun hope he comes home very soon and what a brilliant birth weight congrats again xxx


----------



## xcharx

Congratulations :hugs: glad you & lil man are ok x


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Thats crazy! Glad to hear that your baby is doing okay though! Congrats on the little one! Enzo is SUCH a cool name. This was on our list.


----------



## aggy

wow! how exciting, thank you for posting your birth story.It just shows how different labour can be for different people. Congratulations!


----------



## sianyld

oh my gosh, wat a birth story hun, so pleased ur both doing well...Congratulations xx


----------



## Brieanna

So glad everyone is doing so well. What a story! Congrats and I love the name! :)


----------



## meercat23

Congrats Hun.... Glad he is doing well!!


----------



## Cocoa

Congratulations!! Wow I can't imaging having my baby in 3 weeks time!! It must've been a huge shock for you - but brilliant at the same time! :D
Glad he's doing well!


----------



## Bec27

Congrats Hun, really glad he's doing well x


----------



## ashley2pink

Thats a good weight!! They say to treat bach ache like that as labor-but it is weird you never even had any abdominal cramping!! Good Luck to your baby boy


----------



## georgina.miss

wow what a special birth story !!! CONGRATS :D:D xxx


----------



## Jollybean

whoaaa. thats amazing. Congratulations! Glad he's doing well. What help is he needing and when is he likely to be home? How did u find the whole situation, from then until now? I'm now at 31 weeks but theres no way i feel completely ready!


----------



## heather91

Huuuuge congrats to you hun :hugs: I know of a few people that had backache rather than contractions! Mad how it's different for us all. Hope baby is doing well xx


----------



## tiggy

Congrats.


----------



## kellface

congratulations hun, glad he's doing well, sending positive thoughts that he continues to do well :D xxx


----------



## My bump

Oh gosh bet that was a shock for you!! Glad you are both doing well and hope he has a short stay in nnu and is home with you soon!! Congrats xx


----------



## prmami25c

Congrats! What a story to tell him when he gets older! =]


----------



## humblebum

Wow what a shock, congratulations, glad you're both doing well. My nephews were born at 31 weeks and are now big strapping (almost) 8 year olds!!


----------



## cyanidepill

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## katrinax

Congratulations :) wot a shock that must of been. Glad he's well :) xx


----------



## sinead266

congrats, hope all goes well :)


----------



## XPoisonGal

Wow, that must have been shocked but glad u are both doing well. Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## Braethan

Congrats! Hope baby is home and healthy very soon!


----------



## Faerie09

Wow, what an interesting and exciting birth story! Glad he's doing good and is alright! Congratulations honey! Hope to see pictures of the gorgeous little man if that's alright :D!! :hug:


----------



## magicbubble

wow i bet that was a bit of a suprise! im glad he is doing well :) i would love to see pictures if you put any up x


----------



## Cloe

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## TennisGal

Congratulations! So glad he is doing well...


----------



## woodzie2011

ahh bless you, lucky you congratulations i hope you are all doing well. take care


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wow, what a story!
Glad you're both doing well :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww wow!! Congratulations. I'll be very aware of back aches in future, thanks for sharing your story. xxx


----------



## jellytot3

Gosh, bet that was a shock! Glad you are both ok x


----------



## caz_hills

Glad he is doing well and congratulations - sounds like such a fast birth! Take care x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Aww congrats! Glad he is doing well :flower:


----------



## leahsbabybump

oh my goodness what a speedy birth glad to hear hes doing well congratulations xx


----------



## Weeplin

Glad all is well hon x


----------



## Lotty

Awwww thankyou ladies your all so sweet :hugs:
It was a complete shock to everyone..all through my pregnancy i have been saying i need it to slow down as i have nothing ready properly and out he decides to come a day before my dad's birthday lol
The only treatment he is on is a feeding tube through his nose..which they said we could possibly try bottles in a few days :)..he had a slight jaundice but he is better from that now :).
I still find it very strange now as it took so long to try for a baby and through my pregnancy it didnt feel real that i was pregnant and now this has happened so fast it still doesnt feel very real the only bit that does feel real is my love for him :cloud9:
So it looks like a shopping day sometime soon for a cot and few bits and bobs :haha: ...I washed most of his clothes yesterday so just need to iron them and put them in his wardrobe :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







100_1788.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 58


----------



## bump0911

Congratulations! He is absolutely adorable. How long will he have to be in special care for? :hugs:


----------



## Lotty

I asked them that question and they said depending on how fast he can gain weight and take to bottles so hopefully no more then 2 weeks :) but i guess i will just have to wait and see..as he is doing so well at the minute for 6 days old :)...And Thankyou So much :hugs:


----------



## DressageDiva

Lotty said:


> He Arrived 9 weeks early..Went down to see my parents 3 hours away from me and OH..Had my baby shower on Friday 3rd June was really good had a slight back ache but didnt think nothing of it.
> Saturday 4th came went shopping with parents and family had really bad back ache every 15 minutes has weird pains in my left lower back but again i didnt think nothing of it.
> still at parents house (was going home on the sunday) and went to sleep around 10pm..kept waking up because of back ache every 5 minutes..At 1:30am Sunday 5th I felt something pop twice "down there" and then felt wet.Went to the toilet to make sure i didnt pee myself lol..no pee there..then i felt the urge to push so i thought i had to empty my bowels as i was constipated day before (tmi)..then realised i already emptied them before going to bed so went back downstairs to tell OH that i think something might be happening..he told me to go back upstairs and tell my parents lol.
> woke my dad up and he took me and OH to a near by hospital..everything went so fast as i got on the bed i said i need to push and after about 15 minutes of pushing out my baby boy came at 2:41am..Compeltely natural birth with no pain relief.
> He weighed 4 pound 13 and we called him Enzo..he has now been transferred nearer to our home and is in the special baby care unit and is doing Really well!..I love him so much :cloud9: xx
> The thing i found really strange was i didnt have contractions or anything like i have read in the books or from other people..just back ache so thats why i didnt think i was in labour.

Wow what an amazing story, congratulations! Mkes me a wee bit scared tho lol did they say why he came so early?x


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Congratulations! I'm glad he is doing so well x x x


----------



## scuffer

You did really well, I hope he is doing OK. I think some people do have more back pain than anything. Congratulations x


----------



## tjw

Congratulations Lotty!! And welcome Enzo!! 
Have updated August Mum's thread with your fantastic news!! xx


----------



## baby5onboard

Congratulations, he is such a cutie.
I had our son at 32 weeks and it does come at quite a shock being so early, glad he is doing so well, it is amazing to be so early and be as strong as he is, he obviously knew he was ready for the big wide world.


----------



## abs07

Lotty that's great news - congrats to you, DH and little Enzo!!


----------



## earthangel26

What a surprise! Congrats, am glad he is doing well xxx


----------



## Lawhra

Oh wow what a lovely surprise, congratulations! Great to see he is doing well, I hope he'll be home very soon.
I'm curious too if they mentioned a reason?


----------



## reversal

Congratulations and what a good weight he was, hope your all well and he doesn't spend long in hospital :hugs:


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

Omg congratulations to you and oh, and your little man is gorgeous best wishes for him to keep doing so well and that you have him home very sn xxx


----------



## Lotty

ProudMumOfOne said:


> Oh wow what a lovely surprise, congratulations! Great to see he is doing well, I hope he'll be home very soon.
> I'm curious too if they mentioned a reason?

Through out my pregnancy i had 3 water infections with plus 2 protein or something..they said they would give me antibiotics all 3 of the times and they never did every time i asked they said it didnt needed treated..i had a water infection a couple of days before i gave birth which i was going to go see the doctor once i got home..but gave birth before i could.They think the water infection caused labour xx


----------



## Vixie

What a good weight for 31 weeks and what a shock! Congratulationds glad you are both well :) x


----------



## Jollybean

he's lovely. U seem to have adjusted brilliantly. Congrats again x


----------



## eandc123

Congratulations to our first August mummy :) and family of course :hugs:


----------



## mummy2lola

Awwww wow the pic just shows how "newborn" they look even at 31wks.he's gorgeous babe xx


----------



## Lotty

TY so much Ladies :) xx


----------



## AuntBug

Congratulations!! He is beautiful, glad to hear he is doing so well. Hope you can take him home soon.


----------



## PinkP

Oh Lotty, Baby Enzo is just so beautiful, well done x x 

So happy you & him are doing so well, keep us updated . . 
Wow, must have been such a shock for you . .

Congratulations and again he's just gorgeous x x


----------



## Buzzy Bee

wow congrats xx


----------



## kdt8951

Congrats to you, hope he is home with you soon x


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Congrats hun - makes me feel nervous as Im almost 31 weeks !
x


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MiissDior

wow Lotty congrats Babe
and well done on such a fantatic weight, 
hope you are well
and glad you BabyBoy is doing good.. 
Congratulations my dear xx


----------



## cool . sweets

Wow, I`m surprised ! Congrats, hun!


----------



## magicbubble

Lotty said:


> Awwww thankyou ladies your all so sweet :hugs:
> It was a complete shock to everyone..all through my pregnancy i have been saying i need it to slow down as i have nothing ready properly and out he decides to come a day before my dad's birthday lol
> The only treatment he is on is a feeding tube through his nose..which they said we could possibly try bottles in a few days :)..he had a slight jaundice but he is better from that now :).
> I still find it very strange now as it took so long to try for a baby and through my pregnancy it didnt feel real that i was pregnant and now this has happened so fast it still doesnt feel very real the only bit that does feel real is my love for him :cloud9:
> So it looks like a shopping day sometime soon for a cot and few bits and bobs :haha: ...I washed most of his clothes yesterday so just need to iron them and put them in his wardrobe :happydance:
> 
> This is Baby Enzo 3 Days Old :baby:
> View attachment 219320

wow thank you for the photo. apart from the feeding tube he doesnt look at all premature in that picture - very healthy and like a baby should look :) i often wonder what mine would look like if he was born now - probably not much different i should hope :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats! :flow:


----------



## Leanne09

congratulations, glad little man is doing well xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations, must have been a shock but wow, what a surprise.
I hope he continues to do well and he is home with you soon.
Hope you are well.


----------



## hannpin

Congratulation Lottie, He is such a cutie. Glad you and him are both doing well. Hope you get him home for cuddles soon xxx


----------

